# Coolant leak?



## jsz1002 (Sep 23, 2004)

Hey guys,

Just purchased a 2006 Altima 3.5 SL. We noticed today there was a small puddle of coolant where we were parked. The A/C was on and seemed to be working fine. Is this normal or should I take it in? Thanks.

Jeremy


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

the hose from the radiator to the block is notorious for leak.. the clamps that hold it are too weak.. it might be that.. check that hose... look at ur tranny and see if theres coolant on it.. if there is.. its coming from that house.. you can bring it in.. or you can just buy two clamps and hold that hose in place


----------

